# Another "Super Red" ?????



## Piranha Madness

Hello Everyone,
I was first told that a "Super Red" was a hybred from a normal "Red Belly" x "Piraya" this form made find out the truth







Now I know this subject has come up lots of times but I have #1 question,I wanted someone to answer a question for me that everyone talking about them keep not asking.....???? If you luckly get a pair of "Super Reds" to spawn what would that make the fry sence they are born in house...?????? Thanks In Advance,Lynn Wood.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Jesse

IDK Natts
but can to please post a pic of the World Class "SUPPA RED" Piraya?


----------



## Piranha Madness

febsalien said:


> IDK Natts
> but can to please post a pic of the World Class "SUPPA RED" Piraya?


Hello,
Maybe Later







Also,my set ups are kinda in a shame at the moment....Right Now I want to make sure that what's being bred is what it is..... Thanks,LW...!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

are you saying that you are breeding piraya?


----------



## AKSkirmish

It would make them "Tank" Bred P's


----------



## dalyhawk

Lies ^^^ They'd be "Super tank bred reds"


----------



## pirayaman

with out pics you have notta


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Piranha Madness said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I was first told that a "Super Red" was a hybred from a normal "Red Belly" x "Piraya" this form made find out the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know this subject has come up lots of times but I have #1 question,I wanted someone to answer a question for me that everyone talking about them keep not asking.....???? If you luckly get a pair of "Super Reds" to spawn what would that make the fry sence they are born in house...?????? Thanks In Advance,Lynn Wood.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Natts


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

"super" usually only refers to wild caught reds since they tend to have better colours. They also sometimed refer to snakeskin piranhas (reds- different spotting)

either way they are reds and have nothing to do with piraya


----------



## Piranha Madness

Thanks Everyone,
I know now that when you breed a wild pygo the 1st. generation is regular redbellies and every other generation after that....Thanks Again,Lynn Wood......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChilDawg

Well, not necessarily. If you were to breed wild piraya, you would definitely not have regular redbellies...


----------



## Piranha Madness

ChilDawg said:


> Well, not necessarily. If you were to breed wild piraya, you would definitely not have regular redbellies...


Then What will they be..????? I put a female Piraya w/ a male Red Belly & A female Red Belly w/ a male Piraya....Got offspring but didn't know what to do lost them all (No Food)....I'm blad I found this site,now I get to see who will be the one to come up with a hybred from the breeders of this Great Speices.....Thanks,LW......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Piranha Madness said:


> Well, not necessarily. If you were to breed wild piraya, you would definitely not have regular redbellies...


Then What will they be..????? I put a female Piraya w/ a male Red Belly & A female Red Belly w/ a male Piraya....Got offspring but didn't know what to do lost them all (No Food)....I'm blad I found this site,now I get to see who will be the one to come up with a hybred from the breeders of this Great Speices.....Thanks,LW......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]
piraya and red are two seperate species so i highly doubt that they could breed sucsessfully.

are you sure you ar iding them right?

pirayas x pirayas = more pirayas
2 snakeskin reds makes more snkeskins
2 wild reds make normal captive reds (however usually have nicer colours)

are you sure they were piraya and not just nice coloured reds?
do you have an other fish that could of spawned?

pictures or the "pair"?

I beleive you that you bred a type of red but i certinly dont beleive you bred pirayas or a piraya to a red.


----------



## ChilDawg

If you are correct, you've created Red/Piraya hybrids...but we'd need to see pics of the entire process to verify this, including the parents, babies, courtship, et cetera.


----------



## Piranha Madness

ChilDawg said:


> If you are correct, you've created Red/Piraya hybrids...but we'd need to see pics of the entire process to verify this, including the parents, babies, courtship, et cetera.


WOW,
I just mixed the two pair together,and got these results from what I was told when I first started: (Piraya+Red Belly=Super Red) I never under estimate Mother Nature,I also raise "Blue Lady Gouldians" (endagered species) and when I first started raising them it was told to me that you couldn't breed Blue too Blue well I put all that taaboo to rest...I'm now the owner of the Best Blues on the market today having them raise their own young an etc.....I said all that to say this, I'm into the Pygo's for the long haul so you'll see what I'm in the process of doing now that I have found this site (started with water changes the other day so be looking for some cool photos & Videos real soon)







Thanks,LW......!!!!!!!!!

P.S.
started with young fish,so that could be why they spawn together,they never knew the other species when they matured.....!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i'm confused... so you're saying that you put 1 natt and 1 piraya alone in a tank and they spawned successfully?


----------



## Piranha Madness

joedizzlempls said:


> i'm confused... so you're saying that you put 1 natt and 1 piraya alone in a tank and they spawned successfully?


Yes,
at first I was thinking that it was babies from the feeder fish that I had in there...but after looking at the photos on this site they were about #1 week before I knew what they were...when I moved them (#5) the tank wasn't cycled,no food and I lost them....But it's O.K. I'm new to this site and can't waite to share my breeding experences with the club members....I'm getting raedy to set up a web cam that I used on my gouldians for everyone to see me breeding Blue to Blue raising their own young and everything....Now I see I'm going to have to do the same for my pygo's ,the world has it's fair share of doubters.....I'm a person that LOVES to have the feeling of Eureka so it's all on the way with all the doc.Thanks,LW......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

how big is the tank with the natt and the piraya pair? i do have to say that the fact that pirayas to my knowledge hadn't been bred in captivity and the whole issue of natts and piraya being separate species makes this very interesting to say the least. i am gonna need to see some pictures.


----------



## Piranha Madness

joedizzlempls said:


> how big is the tank with the natt and the piraya pair? i do have to say that the fact that pirayas to my knowledge hadn't been bred in captivity and the whole issue of natts and piraya being separate species makes this very interesting to say the least. i am gonna need to see some pictures.


They are in 120 gal. each pair....I'm setting up the room as we type....lots of photos comming sooon...!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OH,I have some of them also....Thanks,LW......!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

also, what are the "suppa red piraya" that you specialize in breeding and raising?


----------



## Piranha Madness

That was the concept that I was going to use for being a Breeder of Pygos...Your telling me that Piraya has never been bred in captive conditions,and others say that pygo's species do mix in a tank BUT want breed with each other.... I may have to keep the saying if I'm going to be the first person that has ever attempted this typ of breeding program......LW......!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

yeah, to my knowledge, nobody has successfully bred piraya in captivity, but i do know that it has been attempted many times. so you just threw a natt and a piraya in a 120 gallon and they spawned? or did you condition them somehow? hurry and get those pictures up cuz i would like to know if this really happened


----------



## Alexx

.... the worlds full of dreamers ..... or is it idiots !!!!!...... i cant remember

anyway... good luck with the "suppa piraya"..... lmfao


----------



## Piranha Madness

piranha-man uk said:


> .... the worlds full of dreamers ..... or is it idiots !!!!!...... i cant remember
> 
> anyway... good luck with the "suppa piraya"..... lmfao


I'm also keeping tract of how many people don't believe what I have done.....The same with the Gouldians....I have been called everything,BUT when I put up that web cam the sh*t hit the fan....And I'm looking for that same effect with the pygos.....Man was put on this earth over the animals,so check me out here in a few months....I'll show you how to put a end to myths and taaboo.......Thanks,LW......!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alexx

looking forward to the "sh1t hitting the fan"


----------



## kfreeman

Good luck with the setup. I am interested in buying if you are succesful, I love a challenge on projects.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

piranha-man uk said:


> .... the worlds full of dreamers ..... or is it idiots !!!!!...... i cant remember
> 
> anyway... good luck with the "suppa piraya"..... lmfao


^ im with you on this

What i suggest to prove me wrong:
1) Pics of your setup
2) flank shota of the "breeding pair" so someone like Frank can ID them correctly
3) video of the actual spawning
4)Documented rasing of the fry for a couple of months

feel free to prove me wrong but it just doesnt seem very likly for someone who seems new to p's, didnt really seems to do much changes (wet dry season...) for them to breed and made a hybrid containing a fish that had never been bred in captivity by the same person who clams he breeds an endangered species (wouldnt it be illigal unless you have your own wildlife research company?)


----------



## xplosivelikec4

Is it just me or do those exclaimation marks at the end just bug the hell out of anybody else? Long Beachhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChilDawg

sean-820 said:


> .... the worlds full of dreamers ..... or is it idiots !!!!!...... i cant remember
> 
> anyway... good luck with the "suppa piraya"..... lmfao


^ im with you on this

What i suggest to prove me wrong:
1) Pics of your setup
2) flank shota of the "breeding pair" so someone like Frank can ID them correctly
3) video of the actual spawning
4)Documented rasing of the fry for a couple of months

feel free to prove me wrong but it just doesnt seem very likly for someone who seems new to p's, didnt really seems to do much changes (wet dry season...) for them to breed and made a hybrid containing a fish that had never been bred in captivity by the same person who clams he breeds an endangered species (wouldnt it be illigal unless you have your own wildlife research company?)
[/quote]

I believe they're just a mutation of the Gouldian proper, which means that they are not an endangered species, but a rarer mutation in aviculture.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

So then technically its not endangered since it was never really a natural species. Nice looking bird however.


----------



## ChilDawg

You are correct in saying that.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

regardless of whether this mixed pair of a natt and a piraya actually spawned successfully or not, which is unbelievable at best, i do think it is a bit premature to start claiming that you are specializing in breeding and raising world class suppa red piraya after one alledged spawn in which non of the fry lived.


----------



## ChilDawg

Agreed ^


----------



## Uncle Jesse

is it just me or does anyone else wanna know how he could tell male and female apart?


----------



## ChilDawg

Isn't taaboo [sic] something that is prohibited by societal norms? How are societal norms keeping these fishes from being bred?


----------



## bigmike31

WTF!!!!!!! Bro post some pics!!!!!! As my grandfather once told me belive nothing you hear or read and 1/2 of what you see....


----------



## Piranha Madness

bigmike31 said:


> WTF!!!!!!! Bro post some pics!!!!!! As my grandfather once told me belive nothing you hear or read and 1/2 of what you see....


Oh, they are comming real soon,Real Soon....Wanting everything to be perfect,just like a straight A report card...I see everyone is putting in their 2cent,I want to see you same ones lay down the Red Carpet when I show you that Breeding Fish isn't a hard thing to do (same species) I'll see if it was a Rhom / Piraya breeding,these fish are from the same family,thats why I'm tripping because you'll say I havn't seen what I've seen...Everyone is stuck in the old ways,scared to try something new....Well I'm here to tell you that everyday new species of animals are comming out of the Amazon,what do you call that..???? It's called Evoultion......So,the fish that I were blessed with were Mutations....And TRUST Me if I would have known about this site I would have already made History (In The World Eyes) in the breeding of the Pygo's ....I want to thank the ones who layed down the program to go by for perfect doc. And soon as the weather clears up a little I'll be getting the few things that I need to put this all together for the Club,Thanks Again,LW...!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

My bet is on either:

1) this is a compleate lie

or 2) he bred two reds and one just had higher flames and he assumed it was a piraya


----------



## ChilDawg

Breeding fish of the same species is not always as easy as is claimed...if that were the case, we'd never have to have fluctuating prices for baby caribes and pirayas ever again!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Thats why i ordered them 1 and 2


----------



## rolly_169

definition of Species: A *reproductively isolated *aggregate of interbreeding organisms under normal conditons


----------



## bob351

Piranha Madness said:


> WTF!!!!!!! Bro post some pics!!!!!! As my grandfather once told me belive nothing you hear or read and 1/2 of what you see....


Oh, they are comming real soon,Real Soon....Wanting everything to be perfect,just like a straight A report card...I see everyone is putting in their 2cent,I want to see you same ones lay down the Red Carpet when I show you that Breeding Fish isn't a hard thing to do (same species) I'll see if it was a Rhom / Piraya breeding,these fish are from the same family,thats why I'm tripping because you'll say I havn't seen what I've seen...Everyone is stuck in the old ways,scared to try something new....Well I'm here to tell you that everyday new species of animals are comming out of the Amazon,what do you call that..???? It's called Evoultion......So,the fish that I were blessed with were Mutations....And TRUST Me if I would have known about this site I would have already made History (In The World Eyes) in the breeding of the Pygo's ....I want to thank the ones who layed down the program to go by for perfect doc. And soon as the weather clears up a little I'll be getting the few things that I need to put this all together for the Club,Thanks Again,LW...!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]
hate to be an asshole but your full of sh*t just going to leave it there


----------



## Puddjuice

bob351 said:


> WTF!!!!!!! Bro post some pics!!!!!! As my grandfather once told me belive nothing you hear or read and 1/2 of what you see....


Oh, they are comming real soon,Real Soon....Wanting everything to be perfect,just like a straight A report card...I see everyone is putting in their 2cent,I want to see you same ones lay down the Red Carpet when I show you that Breeding Fish isn't a hard thing to do (same species) I'll see if it was a Rhom / Piraya breeding,these fish are from the same family,thats why I'm tripping because you'll say I havn't seen what I've seen...Everyone is stuck in the old ways,scared to try something new....Well I'm here to tell you that everyday new species of animals are comming out of the Amazon,what do you call that..???? It's called Evoultion......So,the fish that I were blessed with were Mutations....And TRUST Me if I would have known about this site I would have already made History (In The World Eyes) in the breeding of the Pygo's ....I want to thank the ones who layed down the program to go by for perfect doc. And soon as the weather clears up a little I'll be getting the few things that I need to put this all together for the Club,Thanks Again,LW...!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]
hate to be an asshole but your full of sh*t just going to leave it there









[/quote]

Now that I fully read that this guy sounds so full of it it's not even funny. I have an Hedgehog and a Elong, I am going to make the first Hedgehog that likes water and will swim and live on land. Hopefully later on I can breed their offspring with my Sanchezi.


----------



## ChilDawg

Do I need to post the icon lovingly known as "postpics"?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE




----------



## ChilDawg

That's the one.


----------



## rolly_169

some pretty bold statements made


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

I never knew it took so long to photoshop a couple pictures.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

yeah, it's been almost two weeks now, i've kinda given up hope


----------



## Trivium160

without any pics its like saying i have a x-rex in my backyard i'm breeding with a goat.....well maybe not to that extreme but understand anyone can type anything and those are strong claims to be made!


----------



## bob351

Trivium160 said:


> without any pics its like saying i have a x-rex in my backyard i'm breeding with a goat.....well maybe not to that extreme but understand anyone can type anything and those are strong claims to be made!


wtf is an x-rex a x-ray machine with a t-rex :laugh: thats some hybrid


----------



## kona69

I honestly hope he proves you all wrong the chances ofcourse are very slim but who knows........


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

jayd said:


> I honestly hope he proves you all wrong the chances ofcourse are very slim but who knows........


 I hope he could too but i highly doubt it since it smells to much like bs to be true. Also not replying to your own topic for a while doesnt convince me more


----------



## primetime3wise

i'm with sean in that if he did breed p's they were just reds and he mistakenly thought one was a piraya...probably one with some orange and/or yellow flames.

i just bred rhoms...get your "suppa black rhoms" here!!! thx again, kb!!!!

he hasn't posted in this thread in over 2 weeks, hrmmmm


----------



## ouija

Some people learn from seeing, some people learn from reading, Other people learn from peeing on a electric fence : ) let the guy go for it i think its better to try then not try who cares


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i don't think anyone has said not to try it if that's what he really wants to do, the debate here has been over the validity of his claim that he has already been successful in spawing a red and piraya.


----------



## ouija

totally right ^^ my bad


----------



## bigmike31

my female rotti jumped in my 300 gallon tank now i have suppa red belly rotti's. they just love when i throw in a live poodle.........


----------



## Kyle2154




----------



## rolly_169

Kyle2154 said:


>


aha its well deserved though.


----------



## bigmike31




----------



## CLUSTER ONE

bigmike31 said:


> View attachment 165498


 At least you can prove your breeding sucsess.
Well done.


----------



## ChilDawg




----------



## Piranha Madness

sean-820 said:


> View attachment 165498


 At least you can prove your breeding sucsess.
Well done.
[/quote]

Hello Again,
I'm so Sorry for the misinformation,it turned out to be a High Flamed male with a reg. looking female







Well,it's back to the drawing board...I realy thought I was about to be the first,but on the good side I did breed Natts. with out even trying







So my next goal is to make shoals of each spieces in their own tanks kinda like a zoo....LW.....!!!!!!!!!

P.S.
You guys can beat me up some more I'm a MAN I can take it,after all I didn't even get a


----------



## AKSkirmish

Piranha Madness said:


> View attachment 165498


 At least you can prove your breeding sucsess.
Well done.
[/quote]

Hello Again,
I'm so Sorry for the misinformation,it turned out to be a High Flamed male with a reg. looking female







Well,it's back to the drawing board...I realy thought I was about to be the first,but on the good side I did breed Natts. with out even trying







So my next goal is to make shoals of each spieces in their own tanks kinda like a zoo....LW.....!!!!!!!!!

P.S.
You guys can beat me up some more I'm a MAN I can take it,after all I didn't even get a








[/quote]

Welcome to the site man......
Nice to see a response like that......


----------



## Nick G

Welcome!
i once bred a bulldog and a shitzu. u can see where im goin with this.
cool you bred reds without even trying though


----------

